# Vivarium Parts / Supplies ?



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Where is the cheapest place to buy custom / homemade vivarium parts such as 6mm glass runners, vents etc ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

markandwend or lotus nut will probably sort you out.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Meko said:


> markandwend or lotus nut will probably sort you out.


 
Cheers Meko, your commission is in the post:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Meko, MrKing - pm sent..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my commission can be some runners, vents and handles if i decide to build a viv - if i don't get this cabinet on Ebay...


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Meko said:


> my commission can be some runners, vents and handles if i decide to build a viv - if i don't get this cabinet on Ebay...


 
Im sure we can sort something out mate


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cheers mate.. i'm just hoping nobody bids on this unit i want.. lol. 
Reckon it'd make a pretty decent royal viv.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> markandwend or lotus nut will probably sort you out.


I'll be getting Markandwend to build my 3ft viv stacks later in the year. (when my compensation money comes through :S) :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> *I'll be getting* Markandwend to build my 3ft viv stacks later in the year. (when my compensation money comes through :S) :lol2:


not with an attitude like that you won't young lady. You'll be asking him very politely if he'll do you the honour of building you some vivariums..

tch, kids these days. I blame the parents.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> I'll be getting Markandwend to build my 3ft viv stacks later in the year. (when my compensation money comes through :S) :lol2:


Thanks very much Stephenie:no1:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> not with an attitude like that you won't young lady. You'll be asking him very politely if he'll do you the honour of building you some vivariums..
> 
> tch, kids these days. I blame the parents.


Well i ask'd for a quote ages ago :blush: and i'm only aroudn the corner so i don't se why they would say no.

Ohh and PRITTY PLEASE ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Well i ask'd for a quote ages ago :blush: and i'm only aroudn the corner so i don't se why they would say no.
> 
> Ohh and PRITTY PLEASE ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I just cant say NO :lol2:


----------



## Jane Haywood (Feb 3, 2009)

*Place to by runners and vents and glass cheap*

If you give a guy called Gary at Northampton Reptile Centre I know they keep all of the above and if you ask them they may sell to you...I know they can get the glass toughened and at the right price...


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

try 

loobylou211 below is there web site address just e mail them

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/117619-vivs-sale.html

thats where i got my runners from quick delivery too


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

the thread is over a year old!


----------

